# Slip light



## trovador_errante (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello!

My titan turns on the SLIP alert light a few seconds after I leave the parking lot and it doesn't turns off. It keeps on until I shut down the engine.
It is doing this everytime I drive. 
I don't know what the problem is. Anyone has an idea?


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

check the level of your brake fluid, it is probably low, causing the slip light to come on


----------

